# Breeding Convicts



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey just started the hobby and i was wondering what kind of set up i would need to breed convicts..any advice would help..thank you!


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

Honestly I believe that convicts are some of the easiest fish to bread. Not much special attention is really needed. Just allow them to have a decent place to lay their eggs and all you have to do is wait.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Male, female, water, lol. Seriously. I have a 75 gallon and I breed cons, very easy to breed. Put lots of hiding spots in the tank.


----------



## mjzuverink (Dec 6, 2009)

seem to really enjoy clay pots to lay their eggs on


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

IMO the best advice for breeding convicts is not to do it unless you have something to feed the fry to. They're easy to breed, which makes them a very common aquarium species. Unfortunately, finding homes for the young ones after they grow a bit is a different matter. Also consider, once they satrt spawning they'll keep going for 5-6 rounds before taking a break. What will you do with hundreds of fry?
It's actually the same problem/s with just about any SA or CA cichlid, but some are harder to breed or simple less common in the hobby, so they're easier to move along when necessary.


----------

